
Ask HN: What to do if the police won’t investigate your crime? - istherejustice
I was robbed in a transport hub of a major European capital. I was distracted for 1-3 minutes and someone took my bag.<p>I was certain the police would do something about it. There were dozens of people all around me and it happened in full view of security cameras.<p>The police ridiculed me for getting robbed and went so far as to force me to go to lost and found before they’d speak to me.<p>Then proceeded to refuse to request video footage from the organisation that operates the cameras and basically saying, not explicitly, that they wouldn’t do anything about it. Note that the police station is at this trans port hub, I imagine if they wanted to they could walk into the video room and watch me being robbed in slow mo.<p>I’ve contacted the police several times and they simple ignore me. I don’t speak the local language and attempts to call them have been fruitless.<p>I lost a passport and about $4000 worth of electronics.<p>What can I do?
======
celticninja
What European capital?

Claim on your insurance. Even if the police follow up it is unlikely they will
get your stuff back.

~~~
istherejustice
Oh my stuff is long gone.

I just would like to know who robbed and how it happened. I’d like to know
that a policeman somewhere took 1 hour of their day to walk over to the video
room and watch me being robbed so they can tell me: that’s how it happened.

Unfortunately I didn’t have insurance, I was on a weekend trip visiting a
nearby country in Western Europe.

What irks me the most is the sense of injustice I feel. The arrogance with
which I was treated, when I explained what just happened to me the police
officer said: “this happens all the time”.

When I asked: “if it happens all time what are you doing about it?”

“Nothing you can do”

“Actually you could watch the security footage from 5 minutes ago.”

“We can’t do that.”

It’s very humiliating to be treated like that by police.

~~~
celticninja
Honestly I agree. It is frustrating and annoying. I was burgled and I thought
the police would do something about it. They took hours to come, took a
statement and basically said that was all they were going to do. Unless the
thief dropped into their lap they would not spend resources on it. I was
fortunate in that insurance covered my losses but I felt aggrieved that the
thief would not be caught or even looked for.

It sucks, telling you wont help but dont let it get you down, don't let the
thieves into your mindspace. Understand that those that stole from you
probably got a fraction of the true value and will be back at it tomorrow
because their life is a struggle that involves criminality Every day.

